# Are there people wanting to adopt in the Albany NY area?



## Riley (Oct 8, 2014)

I am looking to eventually breed a single litter from my female in the near future. (More than likely to expect in January or February). I will be adopting a male some time this month. I am doing this because I want a related companion for both adults who will then be kept separately. However, I do not want to breed them unless I know that there will be possible homes for the other babies who are not going to be kept. I do not want to post them to Craigslist as I have no desire for my "grandchildren" to be food. 

I know that there have been people in the past looking in the NY area for ratties. 

Molly is my female and is black and white spotted with a sweet temperament, she is 4 - 5 months old (picture of her is attached). She is a bit on the smaller side. The male I am looking as is black and white flecked (like salt and pepper) with an unknown temperament and is on the larger side of things. 

If you would be POSSIBLY interested in adopting a future baby, please let me know. This post is in no way committing you to taking one of the kids in any way. I just need to know if there are people out there who would possibly do it. There would not be much of any adoption fee attached to them when they are ready to go, but you would have to come pick your new child up. I live in Schenectady, NY. 

Thank you and Happy Holidays!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Please review the rules that you agreed to when registering to use this forum. The discussion of intentional breeding is not permitted here.

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....-Rules-READ-BEFORE-POSTING-Updated-12-04-2012


----------



## Riley (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you very much, I truly appreciate that. I had a hard time trying to think of where to post this as I'm really unsure if I'm going to breed or not. Is there a location where this would be better suited?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

No, there is no place on our forum in which this discussion can take place.


----------

